# Favourite Fruit?



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

What is your favourite fruit that you ever tried or seen?

Shape wise I really like the Dragon Fuit. It looks like it has dragon scales.

Flavour wise I would say Papaya is my favourite.

One that I really wanted to try but never had the opportunity to is Guava. Seems good at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

Mango

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2021)

pear
banana
watermelon
lycee
grape

dont make me to choose one or rank them lol

tho watermwlon and banana would be top because their afforability and avaliability. can eat them everyday, buy them everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 3, 2021)

Orange is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 3, 2021)

I love too many

lychees, strawberries, plums, kiwis, physalis, grapes stand out tho

also obligatory tomato because of its million uses


----------



## Schneider (Dec 3, 2021)

durian

the manliest fruit


----------



## NotBandit (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm a Banana man for life. Watermelons do be bussin too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 3, 2021)

Pineapples.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 3, 2021)

Blueberries. Bananas, and apples. In that order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 3, 2021)

Nectarines


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What is your favourite fruit that you ever tried or seen?
> 
> Shape wise I really like the Dragon Fuit. It looks like it has dragon scales.
> 
> ...



really? have you ever had guava flavored candy or even guava juice? i thought guavas would be available in most countries 

i love most fruit- except for grapefruit and papaya. 

my fav is probably grapes or mangos


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

Schneider said:


> durian
> 
> the manliest fruit


Very smelly


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 5, 2021)

My favorite.

*1. *Cherries
*2.* Watermelon
*3. *Dragonfruit
*4.* Durian
*5.* Mango

I also like purple natural grapes but dunno where to rank them among the 5 above.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2021)

strawberries
Raspberries
blackberries
cherries
Avocado ( with a bit of brown sugar )
Banana
figs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 5, 2021)

Cold out of a fridge banana
Apple, Pink Lady
Watermelon
Orange
Cherries
Raspberries
Strawberries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 5, 2021)

Curious that the pitahaya was that popular outside. Here it's able to find with relative strive, but it's not on our culture to buy it alot. Hardly you'll go to your friend's house and see it, as per an example.

My favorites are probably grapes followed by mangos, it needs to be sweety though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 5, 2021)

apple and grapes


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2021)

If dried fruits also counts:
 Cashews, hazelnuts, almonds and walnuts.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Very smelly


Yes good smell

Up to 3 blocks radius

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rin said:


> Curious that the pitahaya was that popular outside. Here it's able to find with relative strive, but it's not on our culture to buy it alot. Hardly you'll go to your friend's house and see it, as per an example.
> 
> My favorites are probably grapes followed by mangos, it needs to be sweety though.



Mango is very nice too.

Pomegranate is up there but is an hassle to eat because of the seeds


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2021)

Food is a mood thing for me - hard to say. Delta shell ftw with mango - difficult to beat a good mango. Crisp, cold, sweet table grapes of any color are also tuff to beat.  Honeycrisp apples or, better yet, envy apples are amazing.  

Is steak a fruit?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Dec 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Mango


Same


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Dec 5, 2021)

@Mider T  why disliking someone' chpice of food? Thats so low

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pomegranate is up there but is an hassle to eat because of the seeds


I see, never even seen that fruit, lol.

And... Why is there a guy giving dislikes to everyone who said "mango"? 

What has the mangos done to you @Mider T


----------



## Rin (Dec 5, 2021)

Actually, he's negging everyone who didn't say "bananas"


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

I liked bananas a lot when I was a child


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rin said:


> I see, never even seen that fruit, lol.



Pomegranate juice is actually popular around here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2021)

Peaches.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2021)

I guess I forgot to mention that  bananas are the king of all fruit, and anyone who says differently is off their rocker.

Sorry Mider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 5, 2021)

i was about to ask who pissed off the banana

and then it dawned on me....banana....

.....we're sorry @Mider T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2021)

we bruised his ego

bananas bruise easily after all

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2021)

Bananas are terrible after 24 hours.

and it starts to get those black spots

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2021)

@Mider T

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MO (Dec 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Mango


same.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2021)

peaches
strawberries
cantaloupe
bananas
apples
watermelon
grapes

some more but dont feel like listing them


----------



## Alita (Dec 6, 2021)

It's between mangoes and cherries for me.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 6, 2021)

I see mangos are a popular pick


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

*Larrk's Favorite Fruits*

*Bananas*: Good source of potassium and fiber just like Byakyuya said:


*Coconut*: Tough to open but very rewarding. Goes good in curry, Coconut water, or just eaten on it's own,

*Mangosteen*: Very tangy and delicious. Similar to Lychees in my Opinion

*Lychee*: Sweet and fun to snack on; If I had a house with a yard I would plant numerous Lychee trees. My only gripe is if you eat a smushed/Overripe Lychee it might ruin your experience with these amazing spheres.

*Jackfruit*: Sweetest fruit I've eaten but tastes somewhat like a Mango/Pineapple. Very Large and sticky when trying to open.


*Passionfruit*: You can basically drink the flesh and seeds of this fruit giving it a nice tang/crunch.


*Pricklyash/Sichuan Pepper*: Only fruit I know that gives your mouth a numbing sensation causing water to taste like lemonade. Very good in Chinese dishes like Mapo Tofu and it almost gives you a dopamine rush after consumption

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Dec 6, 2021)

Brazilian and African mangoes
Watermelons
Cherries
Grapes
Pineapples


in that order


----------



## Yamato (Dec 6, 2021)

I would say avocados and mangos.
I like strawberry in juice form same with orange.

Speaking of dragon fruit, we do grow some.


----------



## Zooted (Dec 7, 2021)

I have an obsession with cantaloupes and mangoes


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 10, 2021)

Banana. Super versatile. I recently blended one into my coffee and added some honey + milk.

Tastes good!


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 10, 2021)

Orange


----------



## Schneider (Dec 10, 2021)

Larrk said:


> *Pricklyash/Sichuan Pepper*: Only fruit I know that gives your mouth a numbing sensation causing water to taste like lemonade. Very good in Chinese dishes like Mapo Tofu and it almost gives you a dopamine rush after consumption


It's a fruit?

Personally not a big fan of the intense tingles but it gives off killer aroma when you sweat it on oil. Massive fan of 麻辣香锅


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 10, 2021)

Cantaloupe 
Mango 
Applepear
Avocado


----------



## Larrk (Dec 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> It's a fruit?


I mean it's in the citrus family so it's probably a fruit. Then again Acorns and Achenes also count as fruit so maybe it's not like apples, bananas, and oranges.


Schneider said:


> Personally not a big fan of the intense tingles but it gives off killer aroma when you sweat it on oil. Massive fan of 麻辣香锅


Looks delicious, I would certainly add any form a Sichuan Peppers to it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 13, 2022)

your man don't be fuccing with fruits like that. shit ain't gangsta. id lose some street cred if folks knew i was eating a ripe honeydew melon.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 14, 2022)

Tangerines and yellow apples.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 14, 2022)

Mud-coated apples are great for the soul


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 14, 2022)

Watermelon


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 14, 2022)

Aesthetic, pears
Flavor, peaches
Always, mango


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 15, 2022)

Watermelon, Melon, peaches, nectarine, pineapple and sour pomegranates with salt and lemon acid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 16, 2022)

Tomatoes.


----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2022)

There are so many. I love fruits so much. I'll go with strawberries.


----------

